# Drum Rod for the "Old Lady"



## redman (Dec 18, 2009)

My fiance has decided, without much persuasion from me, that she wants to start doing some serious drum fishing with me. I now have to build her a sufficent drum rod. She throws my conventional 10' 1-4 oz rods well and can handle a 11' 6" 2-6 oz rod but she will need to be throwing 7 or 8 and bait. She's 5'5" tall so she can't handle my 13' heavers. I was thinking about a CPS 12' 3-7 oz for her because it's light and slim. Her ideal rod will probably be between 11' 6" and 12' so maybe I could trim the butt a couple of inches and possibly an inch off the tip to make a mini heaver for her. What do you guys think?

Thanks,
Ian


----------



## joemullet (Dec 20, 2005)

save your money, been doing this for 40yr, the wifeeeee wont fish long, first time it gets lousy out there she is gone, thats why we drum fish, hahahahahahahahahahahah, try a 11ft 9 in breakaway or a 7 dust WRI if you can find one


----------



## dominioncaster (Oct 14, 2010)

Check out a CTS S8. Very thin and very light.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

dominioncaster said:


> Check out a CTS S8. Very thin and very light.


And you can use it if, and when, she loses interest.  

Does she know that you refer to her as an 'Old Lady'? Just asking! JMHO C2


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

Take a look at a Batson SUR1386. A small woman won't be able to crush it so 8 and bait will be fine. I use mine for 6 and bait but have thrown 8 and a chunk with no problem. There is also a good deal in the market place for one. It's rated 4-8 and I think it's a fair rating.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Mine uses a 1502...


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

joemullet said:


> save your money, been doing this for 40yr, the wifeeeee wont fish long, first time it gets lousy out there she is gone, thats why we drum fish, hahahahahahahahahahahah, try a 11ft 9 in breakaway or a 7 dust WRI if you can find one


Depends on the woman I guess. My wife will stand with me in some pretty snotty weather without complaint...I really dont think you can go wrong with several of the suggested rods, especially the Cast Pro 12' 3-7, But at the same time I wouldnt look over the Rainshadow SUR 1386. If length isnt a major concern the 1502 is a great rod. And if you can find it a 1418f would be great also. All these rods feel different so personal preference will play a big role into which one...


----------



## redman (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey guys, 
Thanks for all of the suggestions. I'll give these rods a look. 

Ian


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

how bout a 1209? its a "real drum rod" shell actually be able to throw 8-10 n bait with, or 6/7 if the day allows it.....drag em thru the breakers without worrying about snapping it, fight carhoods and sharks none of us want to mess with, crank in doggies and skates to her hip without the tip snapping, but only 10 feet long...ive got one and love it, along with a cut down origional 12' tica(now 11'4 or 6 or so) ive had since i was 12 or so, both would make a great choice...that ticas caught more drum (and big 6-7 foot sharks) than my expensive rods would care to admit,and both are light as can be...


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

chris storrs said:


> how bout a 1209? its a "real drum rod" shell actually be able to throw 8-10 n bait with, or 6/7 if the day allows it.....drag em thru the breakers without worrying about snapping it, fight carhoods and sharks none of us want to mess with, crank in doggies and skates to her hip without the tip snapping, but only 10 feet long...ive got one and love it, along with a cut down origional 12' tica(now 11'4 or 6 or so) ive had since i was 12 or so, both would make a great choice...that ticas caught more drum (and big 6-7 foot sharks) than my expensive rods would care to admit,and both are light as can be...


If yall will just get the carhoods in, i will ehem "take care" of them. My freezers kinda empty


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

BossDogg hangs and bangs with me fishin good bad or indifferent. She love to fish. Her problem is her back issues. 10ft to maybe 10'5 is her limit. I've wanted to get her a rod built but she won't let me spend the money on her. Guess I'll just have to have it done and say here ya go.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

"What do you guys think?"

Well, you've got lots of great suggestions as to the rod, so I will just answer this question...

Sounds to me like you are a lucky guy! Good On Ya!
Get her something nice, she deserves it!


----------

